# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Видеомагнитофон SHARP (*)

## vred21

Продам пишущий видеоплеер SHARP. Был куплен и привезен из Японии. Есть доки, коробка и пр. При тестовом пуске начал "выплевывать" кассету (до этого отлично работал) так что - под ремонт или на запчасти. 50 гр. 
Находится в Приморском районе.

----------


## vred21

100 гр.

----------


## Саша_М

если даже доплатишь, чтобы забрали и то нет  :smileflag:

----------


## ARRIVAL

> если даже доплатишь, чтобы забрали и то нет


 Лгун, доплатит 100 долларов - прибежишь как миленький))))

----------


## Tamron

> Был куплен и привезен из Японии. Есть доки, коробка и пр.


 Талон гарантийный есть? Без него не возьму )))

Один продавал видак из последних моделей за 100грн целый год. Работало всё в идеале.
Объясните, почему у вас должны купить поломанный по цене рабочего?

----------


## Vyacheslav.

это плеер

----------


## трутень_71

Мдаа....Куда этот мир катится? Где старые добрые времена, когда такой плеер меняли на жигули, а видеокассета в "комке" стоила 60 советских рублей )))))

----------


## vred21

*200 гр.*

----------


## vred21

Ап

----------


## dthtirj

да выкинь ты уже его

----------

